# OBX Pier Jack Crevalle



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

A guy named Eddie [can't remember his last name] hooked and landed a jack crevalle yesterday morning at O.B.X pier. I netted it for him and he gave me the fish for a "guppy bait! seems kinda early for a "jack" so the big Cobia can't be far behind.
I think Charlette's sending out a guppy bait tonight so I'll be assisting her as Gaff man and hot chocolate runner.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

any size or photos?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope shark bait is the only thing you use those for...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7 said:


> I hope shark bait is the only thing you use those for...


Now that's not true... They'll also good for telling someone, "No, that's _not _a pompano. Don't put it in the cooler."


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

ReelKingin said:


> any size or photos?


 I think it was about 5-6 pounds and there is a picture in the pier house. solid7 Its all shark bait to me! I've already rigged it with 2 12/0 hooks in tandum and froze it awaiting the right time1


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

was that eddie haskell?ha ha!! hope you get a bite on jack,i've never even had a sniff on a head,but maybe a small whole body will produce,


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Sharkman, I caught an AJ last tuesday, about 12#, that I have ready to go when I come down on the 26th. I figured between that, the big blue head, and the 3 albies, I should have a pretty good buffet ready to thrown at um! Did Charlette get any runs last night?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Now that's not true... They'll also good for telling someone, "No, that's _not _a pompano. Don't put it in the cooler."


EVen better when you tell them it IS a pompano... (put it in the cooler)


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

mahimarauder said:


> Sharkman, I caught an AJ last tuesday, about 12#, that I have ready to go when I come down on the 26th. I figured between that, the big blue head, and the 3 albies, I should have a pretty good buffet ready to thrown at um! Did Charlette get any runs last night?


 yeh,she got one or two pickups but we left about 9.30 as they were getting ready to close and Charlette was getting cold. I think if we had stayed another hour she would have got one as the tide was coming back in.


----------

